# Photoshop: 3D Book



## goobimama (Jan 23, 2007)

This one's along the lines of the Software Box, pretty much the same steps, a little more work though. Please forgive the crappy cover that I made (In the deep? Double-U Tee Eff!). 

Step 1: New document, bigger the better (mine's 1500x1500). Though too big and your system may not be able to handle it so efficiently.

Step 2: Paste (Ctrl+V) your book cover into the document (open book cover. Ctrl+A. Ctrl+C)

Step 3: Resize (Ctrl+T for Free Transform) it to a manageable size and then right click in the middle of the image while still in Free Transform. Select Perspective.

Step 4: Move the Middle-Right anchor upwards like shown below.
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/4287/picture17qf.jpg

Step 5: Create a new layer (Ctrl+Shift+N) "Side Cover". Now, draw a thin rectangle with the Rectangular Marquee (M) tool and fill (Shift+F5) with black. Ctrl+T and then use Perspective to drag the Middle-Left anchor upwards.

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/44/picture25gg.jpg

Step 6: Create a new layer "Back Cover". Draw another rectangle about the size of the book cover and fill it with 50% Grey. 

Step 7: Ctrl+T on the new rectangle and Ctrl+drag each _corner_ to make it look like the back of the book. Right-Click on this layer and go to Blending Options > Stroke. Give a thick stroke of about 4px with a darker grey colour. 

*img260.imageshack.us/img260/332/picture49xh.jpg

Step 8: Now to create the pages in between. Create a new layer "Page" and draw a rectangle the size of the cover. Fill it with white. Make sure this layer is above the "Back Cover" but below the "Front Cover" and "Side Cover". Resize it just like the back cover, only a little lower.

*img164.imageshack.us/img164/4451/picture50hl.jpg

Right click on Page and select Blending Options. Select Stroke and give the following settings. These are very approximate. 

*img260.imageshack.us/img260/6364/picture62ja.jpg

Step 9: Duplicate the "Page" layer (Ctrl+J) and move it a little lower. Duplicate again, and move little lower. Do this over and over till it looks like there are lots of pages in between...


Step 10: Just above the "Background Layer" create a new layer. Press D to reset your colours. Right-Click > Blending Options > Gradient Overlay and then select the "Foreground to Background" gradient. Also select "Reverse" to make the black on top with white at the bottom. 

Step 11: Next, create a new layer "shadow" and use the Polygonal Lasso Tool (L) to create a shadow area. 

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/8549/picture74ln.jpg

Step 12: Use the gradient tool with "Foreground to Transparent" selected in the menu bar. Now keep dragging till you get it right. If it's not what you wanted, Ctrl+Z and then drag again. 

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/1461/picture84vu.jpg

Step 13: Deselect the Marquee (Ctrl+D) and then use the eraser tool to smoothen out the edges.

Done!

*img386.imageshack.us/img386/3802/picture91do.jpg

Alternates:
*img266.imageshack.us/img266/8360/picture111rc.jpg
Basically the same steps, different pespective.

*img178.imageshack.us/img178/7633/fishcurryricebookstyle1mi.jpg
Same steps. Only modify Step 4 such that you Ctrl+drag the Upper right/left corners apart.

As usual, comments are always appreciated...


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice tut


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice tuts man, keep posting.


----------



## iMav (Jan 23, 2007)

nice tut ... good wrk


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Jan 23, 2007)

really nice ..thanks


----------



## subratabera (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks...Keep it up...


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks, keep it up.
how did u know all these...the soft box, this 3d buk, etc.,?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 24, 2007)

Well I saw the 3D book on the outlook magazine (the way they display the book while reviewing it) so I thought I could just as well make that effect. 

Software box is software box, nothing much to it.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 24, 2007)

nice tut
thanks


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 27, 2007)

@goobi iam old fan of urs once back u posted a zip file of ur tutoprials can u give it to me again

u really hve a creative thinking


----------

